# looking for 4-5 subs - hand laborer northern chicago, il



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

i am looking to sub out my sidewalk, shoveling, and salting work to a company for the winter i have 4 properties, one - 2 guys would be at for duration of storm, other 3 they would move around on. willing to pay top$$ cause i don't want to deal with it... i can provide shovels and snowblowers, and i will supply all salt needed. please call me if interested 847-321-8261, or e-mail me at [email protected].
laborers must come with 1 truck and a driver.
landscapers - make money on your summer help keep them employed year round, i pay within 2 weeks of the storm.

need 2 workers for all salting events
4 for any snow event


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

what locations, whats the pay
i may have spare guys. 
[email protected]

thanks
Nate


----------



## JazyT (Oct 21, 2009)

If you're looking for a truck to plow, I'm in Carol Stream and looking to sub.


----------

